
Ask HN: Wireless HDMI for Macbook to TV - tmaly
are there any wireless hdmi devices that would allow me to stream a video on my macbook pro to my TV&#x27;s hdmi while still letting me use my macbook to do other things?
======
lsiunsuex
[http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=wireless+hdmi+tran...](http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=wireless+hdmi+transmitter&tag=googhydr-20&index=aps&hvadid=91664569447&hvpos=1t1&hvexid=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=5376662936756750628&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_942f4mvm6h_b_p3)

It would honestly be cheaper to buy an Apple TV in most cases and just use
AirPlay to stream the video. Plus - the added functionality of Apple TV.

With the latest version of OS X / Safari, most video sources can be streamed
directly over AirPlay via the app their running in while not tying up the
entire laptop.

